# The Mountain Spirit of Erpes



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

The spacecraft "Goldberg" was attacked and boarded by pirates. The crew managed to drive them off with the assistance of 50 Adeptus Arbites on board. The fight had however almost destroyed the ship and it crashed on the feral world of Erpes. Most of the crew and the Arbites are killed but a few have survived. But there is something strange about this planet. Within it's atmosphere and on the surfance all technical equipment fail to work. Communication via Vox and other means is impossible. The only hope is rescue is the wounded ships Astropath, but there is a heavy psychic presence that prevents him from transmitting or reciving messages. Scouting has revealed the local humans worship a mountain spirit. The mountain spirit has been found to be a powerful warp entiety whose ability to use a planetwide psychic "jinx" is the root of the problem. If they are to survive they must destroy this entiety, but the temple were he resides is guarded by locals, priests and fanatical worshippers.

You can either be a local or a marooned Imperial. Please note that all technical weapons are useless but psychic abilites can be used ONLY by the priests from the temple and the astropath. There are only 8 Imperials that survived the crash and 3 of these are Adeptus Arbites. Part from the crashing ship killed most of the population because they all lived around the mountain and because of this only 10 locals are allowed. As GM I will be both the teams leaders, being the astropath and the warp entiety.

Your profile should look like the example below:
Name: Iacton Ferro
Occupation: Astropath for the "Goldberg"
Allegience: Marooned Imperials
Age: 58
Appearance: Scrawny old man with large busy white and very little head hair
Additional information: Iacton carries no weapons but can attack psychically

Enjoy the RP!!!


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

this seems like an intersting RP

I would like to join it

Name: Draval Hercul
Occupation: Imperial guardsmen Of the Goldberg
Allegience: Goldberg
Age: 25
Appearance: Draval is in perfect shape. He has brown hair and a lightly tanned skin.
Additional information: Draval is a young but increbly smart individual. He was born on an imperial world and raised on a farm. He knows how to survive in the wilderness and how to make basic weapons like bows and spears.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Android089 u are good. Welcome to the RP


----------

